# plugs inside a drawer



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

My wife wants me to Intall a receptacle inside one of her vanity drawers. I'm against the idea ..1 I know she will forget to unplug that flat iron and close up the drawer. 2 I can see the protected cable feeding it getting pinched on the bottom drawer everytime its closed. 3. I think this would be a code violation but there are a ton of pics of them installed on the Intermet. So ET what's your opinions?
EDIT :changed plug to receptacle


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

jeepman said:


> My wife wants me to Intall a plug inside one of her vanity drawers. I'm against the idea ..1 I know she will forget to unplug that flat iron and close up the drawer. 2 I can see the protected cable feeding it getting pinched on the bottom drawer everytime its closed. 3. I think this would be a code violation but there are a ton of pics of them installed on the Intermet. So ET what's your opinions?


you lost any chance at a reply when you called them plugs. and if your idea of code compliant is whatever pictures you see on the internet then...well you know


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

There is no NEC section prohibiting it.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

jeepman said:


> My wife wants me to Intall a plug inside one of her vanity drawers. I'm against the idea ..1 I know she will forget to unplug that flat iron and close up the drawer. 2 I can see the protected cable feeding it getting pinched on the bottom drawer everytime its closed. 3. I think this would be a code violation but there are a ton of pics of them installed on the Intermet. So ET what's your opinions?


 
Is there any way to install a door switch on the drawer, so that the receptacle is only live when the drawer is open ?

We used to do this for an appliance garage on a kitchen counter , the receptacle was only live when the garage door was fully open.

I haven't done this , or been asked to , for many years now.


I don't think they even install apppliance garages anymore.


----------



## jakeparr (Jul 10, 2011)

Could you use a magnet switch like for a closet?


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> you lost any chance at a reply when you called them plugs.


You did reply.

Anyway, I say don't do it... if you have a bad feeling now, it's for good reason. If your wife is like mine, she turns everything on and never turns anything off. It'll start a fire and you'll kick yourself for knowing better.

Pretty sure CEC doesn't allow it.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

That was asked here about 2 years ago. 
I think someone posted an answer. 

But you could always go the way of an ironing board timer. Gotta set the timer for it to work.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Also, on the note of the wire getting pinched, just use some armored cable!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> There is no NEC section prohibiting it.


 I'm remembering something about receptacles within an appliance garage being disconnected when the door is closed, but I looked and couldn't find any such section. Maybe that was CEC, but I still think it makes sense.

If I were designing it I would figure out a way to switch this so they only activated with the drawer fully extended.

EDIT: I need to start reading carefully, _Oldtimer _beat me to it.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

jeepman said:


> My wife wants me to Intall a plug inside one of her vanity drawers. I'm against the idea ..1 I know she will forget to unplug that flat iron and close up the drawer. 2 I can see the protected cable feeding it getting pinched on the bottom drawer everytime its closed. 3. I think this would be a code violation but there are a ton of pics of them installed on the Intermet. So ET what's your opinions?




He called them "plugs" :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

oldtimer said:


> Is there any way to install a door switch on the drawer, so that the receptacle is only live when the drawer is open ?
> 
> We used to do this for an appliance garage on a kitchen counter , the receptacle was only live when the garage door was fully open.
> 
> ...


I just looked at it again. I can probably mount a handy box inside the cabinet behind and against the drawer. When its pushed in the drawer will push the button in and kill the hot to the GFCI


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Also, on the note of the wire getting pinched, just use some armored cable!


I'd use some SJ cord with some IGUS channel. 

http://www.igus.com/default.asp?PAGE=EnergyChains


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> I'd use some SJ cord with some IGUS channel.
> 
> http://www.igus.com/default.asp?PAGE=EnergyChains


I was just thinking the simple way with what's on my truck. :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> He called them "plugs" :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Still better than "resiptacles". :laughing::laughing::laughing::blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jeepman said:


> ...When its pushed in the drawer will push the button in and kill the hot to the GFCI


 I would not do it this way. It means the drawer can basically be closed except for the 1/16th of an inch necessary to press a button, and anything inside it will still be energized.


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

Big John said:


> I would not do it this way. It means the drawer can basically be closed except for the 1/16th of an inch necessary to press a button, and anything inside it will still be energized.


The only other option I have is to find a limit switch to mount on the inside of the cabinet to kill the circuit at full extend. It will be feed off of the counter top GFCI


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

JoeKP said:


> Also, on the note of the wire getting pinched, just use some armored cable!


Armored cable was already my plan. I am more so worried about the safety of having a receptacle in the drawer


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I actually wouldn't use armored cable. Most of it is not designed for that amount of movement, and I think there's a chance the armor would split and damage the conductors.

To do it cheaply with easy-to-get parts, I think I would take a 20A momentary toggle switch and mount it face-up below the drawer. Attach a small spacer on the drawer-bottom so that when the drawer is fully open, the spacer slides against the top of the toggle and pushes the switch closed, which turns the receptacles on.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Big John said:


> I actually wouldn't use armored cable. Most of it is not designed for that amount of movement, and I think there's a chance the armor would split and damage the conductors.
> 
> To do it cheaply with easy-to-get parts, I think I would take a 20A momentary toggle switch and mount it face-up below the drawer. Attach a small spacer on the drawer-bottom so that when the drawer is fully open, the spacer slides against the top of the toggle and pushes the switch closed, which turns the receptacles on.


I like the idea of the use of a timer, like the kind used on heat lights in bathrooms.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> Pretty sure CEC doesn't allow it.


Read 26-710 then.:thumbsup:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

The_Modifier said:


> Read 26-710 then.:thumbsup:


Could you be more vague? 26-710 is huge.

Where does it say we're allowed to? As far as I can see it says we're NOT allowed to:



> Receptacles for residential occupancies
> 26-710 General (see Appendices B and G)
> 
> (h) a receptacle *shall not* be placed in a cupboard, cabinet, or similar enclosure, except where the receptacle is
> ...


I could be totally wrong, I just don't see where you are saying that CEC specifically allows us to put a plug in a drawer?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

(i) except for cord-connected dishwashers, in-line water heaters, garbage disposal units, and other similar appliances, )receptacles installed in cupboards, cabinets, or similar enclosures in accordance with Item (h)(ii shall be de-energized unless the enclosure door is in the fully opened position;


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, they're not allowed. 

Here's an excerpt from the 2012 CEC Handbook:



> Item (h) requires that receptacles not be placed in a cupboard, cabinet, or similar enclosure, but outlines exceptions such as receptacles that are allowed to be placed in a cupboard. These exceptions are as follows:
> 
> • when the receptacle is an integral part of a factory-built enclosure;
> • when the receptacle is for use with a specific type of appliance that is suitable for installation within the enclosure (garbage disposal);
> ...


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> Yeah, they're not allowed.
> 
> Here's an excerpt from the 2012 CEC Handbook:


Read (i) in your picture, they are.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

The_Modifier said:


> Read (i) in your picture, they are.


No, not allowed. 

They are allowed only for very limited reasons, which means they aren't allowed, EXCEPT....

In the OP's case, adding a plug for his wife, inside her drawer, to curl or blow dry her hair is definitely not allowed.. if he was operating under CEC and even cared.

Not sure how much more clear they could be about it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> Yeah, they're not allowed.
> 
> Here's an excerpt from the 2012 CEC Handbook:


If Canada is like the US the handbook is not the code and simply just the writers opinion of the code.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Also, on the note of the wire getting pinched, just use some armored cable!


Using armed cable like that would be a very poor choice, when something moves a lot you need to use a cord with fine stranding so it will not break.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Using armed cable like that would be a very poor choice, when something moves a lot you need to use a cord with fine stranding so it will not break.


I was thinking the same , piece of so cord , not sure about the code comp thoe


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Using armed cable like that would be a very poor choice, when something moves a lot you need to use a cord with fine stranding so it will not break.


I was thinking the same , piece of so cord , not sure about the code comp thoe


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

BBQ said:


> If Canada is like the US the handbook is not the code and simply just the writers opinion of the code.


That is true, it's the same. 

But the CEC is pretty clear in stating it's not allowed. I was just referencing the CEC Handbook, because The_Modifier was persuaded, I'm sure him and some others still aren't. 



> (h) a receptacle shall not be placed in a cupboard, cabinet, or similar enclosure, except...


Exceptions being microwave, dishwasher, range hood, water heater, garburator or similar appliance.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

jeepman said:


> My wife wants me to Intall a receptacle inside one of her vanity drawers. So ET what's your opinions?


I can think of one very good reason to do it and no reasons not to....except maybe laziness :laughing:


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

FastFokker said:


> Could you be more vague? 26-710 is huge.
> 
> Where does it say we're allowed to? As far as I can see it says we're NOT allowed to:
> 
> I could be totally wrong, I just don't see where you are saying that CEC specifically allows us to put a plug in a drawer?


According to this, looks like you can not have a receptacle in any cabinet unless it is for a specific appliance designed for installation in a cabinet ???


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

( not OK ). Receptacle in cabinet for phone charger. No...no


----------



## jakeparr (Jul 10, 2011)

Davethewave said:


> ( not OK ). Receptacle in cabinet for phone charger. No...no


You could do that with a long usb extension cable. would be pretty sweet. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

jakeparr said:


> You could do that with a long usb extension cable. would be pretty sweet. Thanks for the idea!


I like that idea. My USB wall outlet is on the way. They also make a keystone USB insert


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> The_Modifier was persuaded,


Persuaded? Well if the inspector I was talking to was trying to tell me no, he did a poor job. He was the one that pointed it out right in front of my client.:thumbsup:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

there is a way to safely do it but it is still illegal and violates code.
and i will not explain it here on the forum, nor in pm's
codes get violated unknowingly and knowingly all too often
please do not ask us how to violate codes


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad I found this thread. I have a client who wants 4 receptacles in her new bathroom drawers. I'll have to find a way to make sure it's de-energized unless the drawer is open.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

If code allows and specifies that it deenergizes when the drawer or door is not in the full open position then you need a cam type microswitch (normally open) and a contactor because the microswitch alone would not be heavy enough for a hair drier or curling irons.

Also it would be a wise idea to line the drawer with some heat resistant material

I still don't like the idea of this though


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

gnuuser said:


> If code allows and specifies that it deenergizes when the drawer or door is not in the full open position then you need a cam type microswitch (normally open) and a contactor because the microswitch alone would not be heavy enough for a hair drier or curling irons.
> 
> Also it would be a wise idea to line the drawer with some heat resistant material
> 
> I still don't like the idea of this though


Hey dude you can't fix stupid , if there's no recep in the drawer she will still stuff the curling iron in there and then pinch the cord


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

jakeparr said:


> You could do that with a long usb extension cable. would be pretty sweet. Thanks for the idea!


What's the work around for the entertainment cabinet. Does audio equipment qualify as an appliance designed for installation in a cabinet? What about the modem, router, or wireless access point? Interpretation can be vague.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

gnuuser said:


> If code allows and specifies that it deenergizes when the drawer or door is not in the full open position then you need a cam type microswitch (normally open) and a contactor because the microswitch alone would not be heavy enough for a hair drier or curling irons.
> 
> Also it would be a wise idea to line the drawer with some heat resistant material
> 
> I still don't like the idea of this though


I was thinking of using one of the Schneider limit switches. I'm not super how much amperage they're rated for though.


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

jza said:


> I was thinking of using one of the Schneider limit switches. I'm not super how much amperage they're rated for though.


These are the same ones iv been looking at


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

right as long as the switch is placed where the drawer will actuate it when fully opened there will be no power if the drawer is partially or completely closed.
some micro-switches may handle the load but id still prefer to use a contactor to handle it

i still dont like the idea though
having the receptacle in the drawer though is still not a good idea because people will get lazy and leave things plugged in.
plus as socalelect said the cord can get pinched 
while there would be no power while the drawer is closed as soon as its opened them it would be live making it a shock hazard if the insulation is damaged


----------

